# Texas Spring Break Rally - San Marcos



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, I've looked all over for somewhere to go for another rally over Spring Break. I kept coming back to Pecan Park because they have an indoor swimming pool and that will give the kids (and some adults) something to do besides ride around on their bikes.

I'm trying to keep _vacation _days to a minimum, so we are going the first weekend of Spring Break. We arrive Saturday, March 15. Depart Tuesday, March 18th.

Karen at Pecan Park can not hold sites for very long.....So, if you are going to go, you need to call her ASAP at Pecan Park at *1-888-808-7181* and tell her you are with "*Mark Walters, Outbackers*", so she can get you next to us along the river by the gazebo.

Sites are $32.00. Since this is Spring Break, there are no refunds and no discounts! Just like last year.

Come join us for some Texas fun and hang out with mswalt and friends.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Be sure to mention you're with *Mark Walters - Outbackers!*

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MSWALT...

Hey we are there .. thx


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Just left a message at the campground. As soon as we receive a confirmation on the site we'll let you know. The planning begins...........









Have a Happy New Year!
Scott & Michelle


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Spring break for Austin starts March 10th - doesn't look like we can make this one....


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE ! Judy's Spring Break is that same week (March 15 - 22). I will call Karen later today and if she is not there, I will call Wednesday morning. Thanks Mark for getting this rally together.

Robert


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Spring break for Austin starts March 10th - doesn't look like we can make this one....


Come up for the day, anyway!

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Spring break for Austin starts March 10th - doesn't look like we can make this one....
> 
> 
> Come up for the day, anyway!
> ...


Let us know when the pot luck is and we will plan on that!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Let us know when the pot luck is and we will plan on that!


Will do!

Mark


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

We're going to TRY, but no way we can commit to a yes yet. It will be our first rally. Several things have to fall into place first.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I sure hope you guys can come. Remember, though, sites are not being held, you have to sign up fairly quickly.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the campground. We're booked and ready to go







We will be staying the full week. Check in will be the 15th and check out on the 22nd. See you all in 73 days............









Scott & Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe the numbers are so far:

*mswalt
Ghosty
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Herkdoctor*

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are "due" Feb. 29th and the baby is currently breech (sp?). If we have it a week or two early and it comes normally, we would love to come - just can't commit to anything in that timeframe right now =(

-CC


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We are "due" Feb. 29th and the baby is currently breech (sp?). If we have it a week or two early and it comes normally, we would love to come - just can't commit to anything in that timeframe right now =(
> 
> -CC


Curtis,
You and Micah have more important things going on right now than camping. We will miss you, but we will see you when Mary Alyce has a little brother or sister. Take care.

Robert & Judy


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Well.... just the other day, the dudes (the twins) were asking when we were going to take the Roo out again...

Hmmmm... a rally huh

see ya soon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bryan,

Don't wait too long to decide to come. Sites are limited and may disappear quite fast!

We would love to see you guys again.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

We already have reservations!!!! Got 'em a couple of days ago. We will be there Saturday around noon at the latest and will head out monday afternoon.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again!

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Got my reservation ... think i am in site 327 -- but not sure -- she was hard to understand

But i am arriving march 14 .. friday night .... leaving tuesday march 18 ....

Place is filling up fast she said


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> We are "due" Feb. 29th and the baby is currently breech (sp?). If we have it a week or two early and it comes normally, we would love to come - just can't commit to anything in that timeframe right now =(
> 
> -CC


Curtis,
You and Micah have more important things going on right now than camping. We will miss you, but we will see you when Mary Alyce has a little brother or sister. Take care.

Robert & Judy
[/quote]

Check the cancellation policy, this way reservations can be made but If it don t work out, cancel.

Still wish I would have been able to meet you in Branson.









Sorry Mswalt... to far for me

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, the way I have it figured is this:

*Confirmed:
mswalt
Ghosty
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Herkdoctor
Texas Friends*

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sorry Mswalt... to far for me
> 
> John


Hey, it's not as far as Utah!

Mark


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

Hi all,

the KC Yorks (David and Terry) are planning on being there. I just submitted an online reservation - so hopefully there's still a spot! This will be our first rally - we're looking forward to meeting you all! And - we can't wait to get the 'Roo out again (getting snow today....will winter never end.....)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a long haul from KC! Glad you're going to make it. Looking forward to meeting y'alll

Watch this thread for further notices.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Confirmed:
mswalt
Ghosty
Rob & Judy Outbackers
Herkdoctor
Texas Friends
Terry Y.*

The rest of y'all better hurry up and make up your minds--there might not be any more sites open!

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Has anyone started getting the menu together for the RALLY? Maybe I should be asking, how are we going to do the menu this time?

See everyone March 15th.







Robert


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Has anyone started getting the menu together for the RALLY? Maybe I should be asking, how are we going to do the menu this time?


Haven't thought that far ahead yet, but Tish and I are talking about bringing the meat. We have a local BBQ place that has excellent brisket and we thought we'd furnish that for all of us.

I'll set up a thread for the menu......no, wait. Let's do it here. Everyone can add and I'll keep posting the updates. Thanks for reminding me, Rob.

Let's do the potluck on Sunday to give everyone a chance to get set up, relax overnight and go to the store if they need to.

*Menu*

*mswalt* - brisket

Mark


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

menu? there's a menu?? okay folks - this is our first rally so you'll have to educate us. What should we expect/prepare for? We'll be arriving on Sunday - so if I need to plan on bringing something - that's cool.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> menu? there's a menu?? okay folks - this is our first rally so you'll have to educate us. What should we expect/prepare for? We'll be arriving on Sunday - so if I need to plan on bringing something - that's cool.


We usually have a potluck dinner one night at the rally. Everyone just brings something to add to the dinner. Tish and I have decided to furnish the meat this time so we'll bring that with us. Everyone else can either bring something with them or make something once they get there. Since you're coming in that day, you'll probably want to bring somehting easy to make up or already made. Or maybe furnish the paper plates, and plastic silverware/napkins, etc. Whatever you want. There's nothing set in stone here.

We list the menu so others will know what everyone else is bringing. Just makes it easier.

Looking forward to meeting y'all.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi all







We'll bring the baked beans.

Scott & Michelle


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Menu*
*mswalt - brisket*
*Herkdoctor - baked beans*

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

we will do a giant salad like last time...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Terry Y - hi...

This is the third time I think we have done the Rally at San Marcos...

For the women folks there is a giant Outlet Mall about 5 minutes away ...

for the kids there is a nice covered pool on the premises

there is also the sparking clean San Marcos river a few feet away ...

San Marcos is home of Southwest Texas State University - Now Texas State University (one of the schools i went to) and this part of Texas is prety nice...

Also Camping World is about 20 minutes away if you need anything .. plus there is a giant Walmart of course right around the corner...

The drive down from MO will be pretty easy for you .. not sure what route you are taking though ... Ion't know if you have been through Austin before -- but its the worst place on Earth to be from 0700-0900 and 1600-1800 .. I mean i have almost ran out of gas once sitting in traffic ..

looking forward to meeting you..

Ghosty


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

Hey Ghosty - thanks for the info. We're coming through Austin on Sunday - so hopefully the traffic won't be too bad. We're really looking forward to getting away from the cold and snow. If it's okay with everyone - we'll bring the paper goods (plates, napkins, cups, silverware, etc.) We can also grab a couple of bags of chips.

Can't wait to meet you all!

Terry and David


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Menu
*mswalt - brisket
Herkdoctor - baked beans
Ghosty - giant salad
Terry Y. - plates, napkins, cups, silverware, etc.*

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!
Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Judy and I will bring a dessert of some kind. I have not decided which one yet.

Rob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

*Menu
mswalt - brisket
Herkdoctor - baked beans
Ghosty - giant salad
Terry Y. - plates, napkins, cups, silverware, etc.
ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS - dessert*

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, so we decided that we cannot make the whole weekend (it just doesn't work with our school schedules, etc.), but we will definitely make it down for the day on Sunday (we'll be there for the big dinner). Terri will bring her cornbread dish. So, count us in for the four of us.

FYI, we'll be parking in your space, Mark.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but we will definitely make it down for the day on Sunday (we'll be there for the big dinner). Terri will bring her cornbread dish. So, count us in for the four of us.


It will be great to see y'all.

*Menu
mswalt - brisket
Herkdoctor - baked beans
Ghosty - giant salad
Terry Y. - plates, napkins, cups, silverware, etc.
ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS - dessert
profssionl - cornbread*

Mark


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry to all for us being SO out of the loop. We REALLY want to come. Is the Potluck going to be on Sunday? DW called and they are full for Sat. :-( So, it looks like we could just do a Sun, Mon maybe Tuesday thing. And I really wanted to show off my tub mod ;-) !!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

TIM P.
THE POTLUCK I BELEIVE IS SCHEDULED FOR SUDAY EVENING. MARK AND TISH ARE ORGANIZING THIS, BUT I THINK THEY TOLD US SUNDAY PM. 
ROB


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

It has been along time and we will be thinking of you all. We cannot make the Rally due to a Horse Show for my daughter.

We will be in the Outback the entire week so it is not all so sad.

You all have a great time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sorry to all for us being SO out of the loop. We REALLY want to come. Is the Potluck going to be on Sunday? DW called and they are full for Sat. :-( So, it looks like we could just do a Sun, Mon maybe Tuesday thing. And I really wanted to show off my tub mod ;-) !!!


Potluck scheduled for Sunday evening. Please make it if y'all can.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Mark, just wanted to let you know that we will be there Sunday for the potluck. We are still kicking around ideas for a dish to bring, the DW and I will narrow it down here soon.

Looking forward to seeing everyone and showing off the couple of new mods i finished the past few days!

see ya soon
Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Looking forward to seeing everyone and showing off the couple of new mods i finished the past few days!


Hey, I thought those two mods were about a year old now!









See you there!

Mark


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Tim P said:


> Sorry to all for us being SO out of the loop. We REALLY want to come. Is the Potluck going to be on Sunday? DW called and they are full for Sat. :-( So, it looks like we could just do a Sun, Mon maybe Tuesday thing. And I really wanted to show off my tub mod ;-) !!!


Okay, we're in! (Tim, May, Michelle) Not the best option, but they had one spot left for Sat-Tue and I took it. They have 8 temporary spots that are on the south end of the "pet park". I guess the owner is planning on building out that area with more campsites. Right now though, they are unimproved with water and electric only. Oh well, we'll have to conserve on the gray tanks or take a walk for a shower. It'll be more "adventurous" that way. At least they are cheaper ($25), and Mark won't be able to see me arrive and come give me a hard time again while I set-up







Best news is that if they have a cancellation for a "real" spot, they'll call us (I know, "yea, right, SURE they will"). 
Let's see.....looking at the menu, it seems like we need to add a spiral-cut-pit-smoked ham to it . See everyone on Saturday!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim,

Glad you guys can make it. See you then!

*Confirmed
mswalt - 4
Ghosty - 4
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2
Herkdoctor - 5
Texas Friends - 3 +2 = 5
Terry Y. -2
Tim P. - 3 *

Menu
*mswalt - brisket
Herkdoctor - baked beans
Ghosty - giant salad
Terry Y. - plates, napkins, cups, silverware, etc.
ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS - dessert
profssionl - cornbread (4 for dinner)
Texas Friends - fruit salad
Tim P. - spiral sliced ham*

So, I count approximately 30 for dinner! Correct?

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Gosh







, I wish we could come. I just can't swing getting any days off that week. Have fun, guys.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

OK, we have come to a conclusion.
We will bring a fruit salad to the meal.

Looking forward to getting away,

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey!Hey!... We can make it!! But due to the weird Austin Spring break we are going to arrive Thurs the 13th and leave Sunday the 16th. I'm sorry we are going to miss the pot luck but at least we will get to see most everyone. Everything was full so we ended up in 216... I think. We'll be the lonely Outback... over on the other side.

Take care everyone and travel safely!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great you could make it,even if you do have to leave early!

See you there!

*Confirmed
mswalt - 4
Ghosty - 4
Rob & Judy Outbackers - 2
Herkdoctor - 5
Texas Friends - 3 +2 = 5
Terry Y. -2
Tim P. - 3 
Outtahere 2*

Mark


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey all,

I know the golden rule: "always bring bikes", but I'm toting my motorcycle along this trip in the Roo and I'll never have been heavier. Does the area have much in the way of trails/whatever for bicycle riding? I don't wanna load bicycles if I don't have to. Thanks!

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim,

Don't know about trails, but we're out in the country...........

You might want to PM Outtahere....Glenn brought his motorcycle last year.

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K. everyone it is almost time to start hitching up the Outbacks and heading towards San Marcos. Judy and I will be there around noon on Saturday. Everyone drive safely and don't have too much fun before we get there.
Rob









P.S. Terry Y. I got your confirmation on the friend's list today. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey rememeber the rules --

last one to show up brings the Beer ...

and we will supply the free "parking" advice and critique ..

LOL


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!

We are leaving tomorrow afternoon.... No more last arrival for us. We look forward to seeing the last one pull in!

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

Oh man - we have to bring beer too? We'll have about a 6 hour drive on Sunday - but we're early birds and we'll be ready to get out of Oklahoma! Looks like we may be leaving snow here in KC (sure hope it waits until late Sat morning to start!!!) The Roo is 90% packed (it's too bad we have to _work_ tomorrow!!)

We're really looking forward to some warm weather. See ya'll on Sunday!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Can hardly wait. We're out of here early (I hope) on Saturday morning. Should roll in early Saturday afternoon.

See you guys there! Have a cold one ready for me for after I set up.

Mark


----------



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

We arrived yesterday afternoon... the weather is







beautiful!! Leave your firewood at home... burn ban in effect. We just took a quick trip on the motorcycle, biggo grass fire. I wondered if Ghosty was BBQing on the table again. We have traveled with and without the bike... doesn't seem to make much difference in the towing. We are in 324, stop by!







We have to leave Sunday morning... school starts back on Monday in Austin.

Everyone travel safe.


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

I'm sorry we'll miss meeting you - we won't arrive until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

This is what we left this morning in Kansas City! We woke up to REALLY large snow flakes. It didn't really warm up until we were south of Oklahoma City.

Terry


----------



## Terry Y (May 5, 2007)

For all who've asked - our trip from KC was 777 miles. And well worth the trip!


----------

